# how can i find out where my lemans was originally sold



## 704dorlemans (Oct 15, 2013)

hello all some of you may have seen my thread on my 1970 pontiac lemans 4 door i am restoring. i was wondering if any of you knowledgeable pontiac people know if there is a way to find out where the car was sold from. i dont have the original interior so the build sheet under the seat is gone and i doubt the build sheet is still in tact and readable on the gas tank. my furthest records for the car only go back to i think the late 80's early 90's and i dont have any of the original paperwork that came with the car from the dealer. do any of you guys know a way to find out where my car was sold?


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

704dorlemans said:


> hello all some of you may have seen my thread on my 1970 pontiac lemans 4 door i am restoring. i was wondering if any of you knowledgeable pontiac people know if there is a way to find out where the car was sold from. i dont have the original interior so the build sheet under the seat is gone and i doubt the build sheet is still in tact and readable on the gas tank. my furthest records for the car only go back to i think the late 80's early 90's and i dont have any of the original paperwork that came with the car from the dealer. do any of you guys know a way to find out where my car was sold?



I think PHS documentation includes the original invoice from GM to the dealer, which should let you know the name of the dealer that sold you car new back in the day.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

PHS works 99.9% of the time for the '69 and later Pontiacs, dealers name and address is in the box at bottom of invoice copy. On earlier Pontiacs where IBM card was used to note car build, the zone and dealer codes are noted, and for quite a few dealers, but nowhere nearly all, zone and dealer codes are researchable online.

On a very rare occasion, there is a car that had Pontiac Motor Division use, and was eventually sold as a used car, and was discounted to the dealer. With such a deal, the copy of the invoice you get from Mattison can be the first copy, to one of Pontiac's suppliers or to Pontiac Engineering. If there is not two copies in the microfish, that's all you get. Doubt you will run into that, but it can happen.


----------

